# Κι αν σε ψηφίσουν οι ακροδεξιοί;



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Το ερώτημα αυτό δεν απασχολεί μόνο εμάς· απασχολεί ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη

Το πρώτο κανάλι της δημόσιας γερμανικής τηλεόρασης (ARD) διοργάνωσε χτες ένα ντιμπέιτ μεταξύ των δύο κύριων διεκδικητών της ευρωπαϊκής προεδρίας, του Ζ-Κ. Γιουνκέρ και του Μ. Σουλτς. Το ντιμπέιτ ήταν σε μορφή townhall (με ερωτήσεις του κοινού) και μπορείτε να το δείτε όλο από τον ιστότοπο του γερμανικού καναλιού, *εδώ* (ναι, είναι μόνο στα γερμανικά).

Η πρώτη ερώτηση, προς τον Γιουνκέρ, που την πέρασε γρήγορα χωρίς να τσιμπήσει και μην επιτρέποντας (και με τη βοήθεια της συντονίστριας) να ευτελιστεί η συζήτηση, ήταν για την Κοντσίτα Βουρστ. Η δεύτερη, από μια 21χρονη φοιτήτρια Νομικής, ήταν για την ευρωπαϊκή ενεργειακή πολιτική, η τρίτη για τις ενεργές πολιτικές κατά της ανεργίας των νέων και το τι μπορεί να κάνει η ΕΕ (το θέμα ανήκει στις πολιτικές των κρατών μελών). Και μετά, γύρω στο 08:45, παίρνει τον λόγο μια νεαρή φοιτήτρια που ζει στην Ολλανδία και με αφορμή τη συμμαχία Λεπέν-Βάουτερς, ρωτάει και τους δύο υποψήφιους (η ερώτηση στο 09:10) τι θα κάνουν αν εκλεγούν με ψήφους και ευρωσκεπτικιστών, ακροδεξιών κ.λπ.

Αμέσως παίρνει τον λόγο ο Γιουνκέρ και μέσα σε δέκα δευτερόλεπτα (09:20-09:30) ξεκαθαρίζει ότι γι’ αυτόν η ερώτηση είναι πολύ εύκολη: Αν επρόκειτο να εκλεγεί πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής με ψήφους ακροδεξιών δεν θα αποδεχόταν την εκλογή του. «_Δεν θα εκλεγώ από ρατσιστές και φασίστες._» 






_Ich werde nicht von Rassisten und Faschisten gewählt._​
Αμέσως μετά, ο Σουλτς επιβεβαιώνει ότι «αυτά είναι αυτονόητα πράγματα» και αρπάζει την ευκαιρία να εξηγήσει στο γερμανικό κοινό ότι, από τη στιγμή που το γερμανικό Συνταγματικό δικαστήριο ήρε τον περιορισμό του 5% ειδικά για τις ευρωεκλογές, υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να εκλεγούν Γερμανοί νεοναζί στις Βρυξέλλες, να τονίσει πόσο άθλιο θα ήταν κάτι τέτοιο «για τον γερμανικό λαό», και να παροτρύνει τους συμπατριώτες του να πάνε στις κάλπες όσο γίνεται περισσότεροι για να μην εκμεταλλευτούν οι ναζιστές την αποχή.

Θεωρώ τον Γιουνκέρ έναν από τους τελευταίους μεγάλους ιδεολόγους ευρωπαϊστές και, μολονότι δεν θα πάρει την ψήφο μου σε αυτές τις εκλογές, χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν ακόμη Ευρωπαίοι πολιτικοί που δεν ξεχνούν ότι η Ενωμένη Ευρώπη είναι γέννημα των εμπειριών των δύο χειρότερων πολέμων της ιστορίας, γέννημα της απόφασης ποτέ ξανά να μην επιβληθούν στον άνθρωπο ο φανατισμός και η μισαλλοδοξία. Η άνεση που καθαρίζει την ερώτηση μέσα σε δέκα δευτερόλεπτα δείχνει κτγμ πώς είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος που μπορούν να απαντούν σε αυτό το ερώτημα οι δημοκρατικοί πολίτες και πολιτικοί, δεξιοί και αριστεροί.


----------



## Earion (May 23, 2014)

Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης. _Καθημερινή _21.5.2014


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2014)

Συναφής συζήτηση και εδώ: *Μνημονιακοί και αντιμνημονιακοί: ένα δίπολο για τα σκουπίδια*


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2014)

Δεύτερο κρούσμα (είχα ξαναναφέρει ένα στο νήμα Εφήμερα, αν θυμάμαι καλά), πάντα από τη βαθιά Ελλάδα, δηλ. από το καφενείο της γειτονιάς μου. Δυο αδέρφια που θα ψηφίσουν Σακελλαρίδη, και Δούρου ενάντια στο Σγουρό, και ΧΑ για το ευρωκοινοβούλιο.

Δεν καταβαίνω πάντως τι νόημα έχει μια δήλωση του τύπου "αν υποψιαστώ ότι βγήκα χάρη σε ψήφους φασιστών, θα παραιτηθώ". Πώς μπορείς να ξέρεις ποιος σε ψηφίζει; Η δήλωση του Γιουνκέρ δηλ. μού φαίνεται αέρας κοπανιστός, εκτός κι αν δεν κατάλαβα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2014)

Costas said:


> Η δήλωση του Γιουνκέρ δηλ. μού φαίνεται αέρας κοπανιστός, εκτός κι αν δεν κατάλαβα.


Η εκλογή του προέδρου της Επιτροπής είναι έμμεση και περνάει από τους ευρωβουλευτές, όπου τα κουκιά είναι μετρημένα, άρα είναι πιο εύκολο να ξέρεις, πάνω κάτω.

Όπως είναι, πάνω κάτω, εύκολο να ξέρεις και σε εμάς αυτή την Κυριακή, αφού θα έχεις στοιχεία ευρωεκλογών από το ίδιο ακριβώς εκλογικό σώμα και στοιχεία από το (μάλλον) ίδιο εκλογικό σώμα της προηγούμενης Κυριακής. Φυσικά, απόλυτη βεβαιότητα δεν υπάρχει αφού υπάρχει μυστικότητα της ψήφου. Αλλά σε αυτά τα πράγματα μιλάμε για πολιτικές εκτιμήσεις, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 24, 2014)

Ρε παιδιά εγώ αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Πρώτον είναι η μυστικότητα της ψήφου, άρα ακόμη κι αν υποψιάζεσαι δεν λέει τίποτα. Δεύτερον αν σε ψηφίσουν τι θα κάνεις; Θα παραιτηθείς; Θα κρατήσεις την αναπνοή σου; Και τρίτον, με δεδομένο ότι υπάρχουν ακροδεξιοί, τι προτιμάμε να κάνουν; Να ψηφίσουν έναν μετριοπαθή πολιτικό ή έναν ακροδεξιό εθνικιστή; Αν το δεύτερο είναι απευκταίο, τότε πάμε αναγκαστικά στο πρώτο, έτσι δεν είναι; Εκτός κι αν υποστηρίζουμε ότι θα έπρεπε να ψηφίζουν όλοι εκτός από τους ακροδεξιούς, οπότε πάμε σε καταστάσεις τύπου "μερικοί είναι πιο ίσοι από άλλλους". Και αν ψηφίσουν έναν μετριοπαθή, μήπως τελικά δεν είναι "και τόσο" ακροδεξιοί; Μήπως έχουν κάνει μια μεταστροφή, οσοδήποτε μικρή ή σημειακή; Και μήπως αυτό ακριβώς δεν είναι που πρέπει να θέλουμε;


----------



## Irini (May 24, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι το ζήτημα είναι πώς το βλέπει κανείς.

Αν δηλαδή κάποιος θεωρεί ότι αυτοί που ψηφίζουν ακροδεξιά είναι καμμένα χαρτιά και ψηφίζουν τον Χ ως το μη χείρον από την οπτική τους γωνία, ή θεωρεί πως ψηφίζουν ακροδεξιά για τον ένα ή τον άλλο λόγο και ίσως αν δουν πως ο Χ που ψήφισαν κάνει καλή δουλειά και, περήφανοι που τον στήριξαν, βγουν από τα σκ*** που πιστεύουν σιγά-σιγά. Υποθέτω.

Εντελώς άλλη περίπτωση φυσικά είναι η συνεργασία, επίσημα, με ακροδεξιό κόμμα όπως η συμμαχία με τον Λεπέν. Αν και φυσικά, σε αυτή την περίπτωση κανείς δεν παραιτείται αφού ήδη έχει επιλέξει την συνεργασία.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι εύκολο ζήτημα, ούτε άσπρο-μαύρο. Γιατί ναι μεν ο εξοστρακισμός των ψηφοφόρων αυτών το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να τους στιγματίζει και να παγιώσουν την συμμετοχή τους στην ακροδεξιά αλλά από την άλλη, όταν μιλάμε για πραγματικούς ακροδεξιούς πρέπει ίσως να το ξανασκεφτεί κανείς: μήπως κάτι στις θέσεις του ταιριάζει στην λογική των ακροδεξιών ή πρόκειται για οπορτουνισμό της ακροδεξιάς;

Λέω τώρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2014)

Θέτεις ενδιαφέροντα θέματα, Αόρατη, που με έχουν προβληματίσει πολύ, οπότε έχω να δώσω κάποιες δικές μου απαντήσεις:

Προφανώς είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα η μυστικότητα της ψήφου όταν έχεις να κάνεις με συγκεκριμένο εκλεκτορικό σώμα (π.χ. βουλευτές) που έχουν δεδηλωμένη τοποθέτηση και διαφορετικό όταν έχεις να κάνεις με άγνωστους ψηφοφόρους. Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν ο Α είχε την τάδε συμπεριφορά και ο Β τη δείνα. Στατιστικά, όμως, και ιδιαίτερα όταν έχεις ταυτόχρονα μια δεύτερη κάλπη όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να ψηφίσει 45 κομματικές αποχρώσεις, μπορείς να κάνεις ικανοποιητικούς συσχετισμούς. Ανάλογους και ίσως πολύ πιο έγκυρους, κτγμ, από τους συσχετισμούς της μορφής «στα εκλογικά κέντρα κοντά στις μεγάλες αστυνομικές μονάδες η ΧΑ παίρνει ξερωγώ 25%, άρα οι αστυνομικοί είναι χαβγίτες» που θεωρούνται σχεδόν αυταπόδεικτη αλήθεια από πολλούς. Εδώ βρίσκεται και η απάντηση στην ερώτηση «αν μεταστραφούν». Αν έχουν μεταστραφεί, θα το δείξουν οι αριθμοί. Σύγκριση με την πρώτη Κυριακή, σύγκριση με την ευρωκάλπη. Τόσο απλά.

«Αν σε ψηφίσουν, τι κάνεις;» Μα ό,τι σε φωτίζει ο Θεός ή η συνείδησή σου, αναλόγως. Ναι, ακόμη και να μην αποδεχτείς την εκλογή σου μπορείς, γιατί όχι; Ή, για να πατάμε στη γη, να θέσεις δημόσια έναν κύριο προσωπικό στόχο, π.χ. ότι θα παραιτηθείς αν στις επόμενες γενικές εκλογές στην περιοχή σου δεν έχει υπάρξει μείωση που να μπορεί να συσχετιστεί με την πολιτική σου.

Το κρίσιμο ερώτημα είναι αυτό που ακούγεται από πολλούς: «Τι προτιμάμε να ψηφίσουν;»

Προσωπικά, δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Προτιμώ να μην ψηφίσουν ή να ρίξουν άκυρο, λευκό, το σταυρωμένο του κόμματός τους, να δώσουν το πολιτικό τους στίγμα με όποιον τρόπο θέλουν. Θέλω από όλους τους πολιτικούς που διατείνονται ότι είναι αντίθετοι στο φαινόμενο αυτό, να λένε «Δεν θέλω την ψήφο σου και ας μου κοστίσει την εκλογή μου». Και να το πιστεύουν. Κι αυτό, τόσο απλά.

Δεν τους θέλω ρυθμιστές της πολιτικής ζωής της χώρας. Δεν θέλω να πάρει διερευνητική εντολή ο όποιος φίρερ στις επόμενες εκλογές. Θέλω να βρίσκουν τοίχο σε κάθε ψευτοπροσπάθεια να μιμηθούν και να επαναλάβουν την κοινοβουλευτική στρατηγική του Γκέμπελς.

Όλα, τόσο απλά.

Και στην ένσταση ότι έτσι περιχαρακώνονται και μπετονάρονται (που είναι ένα ισχυρό ενδεχόμενο) έχω να αντιτάξω μόνο ένα: αντιπεριχαράκωση και αντιμπετονάρισμα. Καμία συνεργασία μαζί τους ή με συνοδοιπόρους τους, πουθενά. Η δημοκρατία δεν πρέπει να τους αφήσει ούτε χαραμάδα ελπίδας ότι θα μπορούν να γίνουν παράγοντες της δημόσιας ζωής. Πρέπει να τους κόβει το πολιτικό οξυγόνο από παντού. Και η δημοκρατία μας πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να βελτιώσει και να βελτιώνει συνεχώς τους θεσμούς της. Αυτούς που ατόνησαν κι έγιναν το υπόστρωμα για να εκκολαφτεί το αβγό του φιδιού.


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η εκλογή του προέδρου της Επιτροπής είναι έμμεση και περνάει από τους ευρωβουλευτές, όπου τα κουκιά είναι μετρημένα, άρα είναι πιο εύκολο να ξέρεις, πάνω κάτω.


Α, εντάξει, τώρα κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ! Ωστόσο το «δεν θα εκλεγώ από ρατσιστές και φασίστες» δεν ισούται με το "αν επρόκειτο να εκλεγεί πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής με ψήφους ακροδεξιών δεν θα αποδεχόταν την εκλογή του". Δηλαδή θα παραιτηθεί; αστεία πράγματα.

Γενικότερα, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι το να δηλώσεις εκ των προτέρων δημόσια (ανεξάρτητα από το αν είναι πολιτικά σωστό και σκόπιμο ή όχι) "δεν διεκδικώ τις ψήφους σας", ή ακόμα και "σας καλώ να μη με ψηφίσετε!". Αλλά αν ο άλλος θέλει να σε ψηφίσει (και, όπως είπα κι εγώ με παραδείγματα αλλά και διάφοροι άλλοι, κάποιοι θα σε ψηφίσουν έτσι κι αλλιώς), πώς θα τον αποκλείσεις εκ των υστέρων; ή τι θα πεις, αφού τις πάρεις τις ψήφους; ότι "αφαιρώ μερικές χιλιάδες γιατί είναι ΧΑ και άρα παραιτούμαι;"

Προκειμένου για μάζες ψηφοφόρων, είμαι κι εγώ της άποψης ότι δεν έχει νόημα να κολλάς ταμπέλες στον κόσμο. Άλλωστε η μαζική μετακίνηση των ψηφοφόρων αυτό ακριβώς δε δείχνει, ότι είναι ανεξέλεγκτοι; ότι δεν είναι δεδομένοι; το να τους λες "μετατρέψτε την οργή σας από ακροδεξιά σε αριστερή [ή σε δεξιά ή σε οτιδήποτε άλλο]" μου φαίνεται σχεδόν αυτονόητο, άπαξ και κάνεις πολιτική. Το θέμα είναι αν κάνεις παραχωρήσεις στο πρόγραμμά σου ή στο λόγο σου για να πάρεις τις ψήφους τους.

Εδιτ: συγνώμη, δεν είχα δει τα παραπάνω, εν πολλοίς επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2014)

Costas said:


> το να τους λες "μετατρέψτε την οργή σας από ακροδεξιά σε αριστερή [ή σε δεξιά ή σε οτιδήποτε άλλο]" μου φαίνεται σχεδόν αυτονόητο, άπαξ και κάνεις πολιτική.


Όπως ξέρουμε πια, η ίδια προτροπή σε ακριβώς αντίθετη πορεία διέλυσε το ΚΚ Γαλλίας και θέριεψε τον λεπενισμό. Η θέση μου είναι, αξιακά, ότι η οργή δεν είναι κριτήριο ψήφου για έναν συνειδητό πολίτη. Αξιακά επίσης, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η κοινοβουλευτική αριστερά θέλει ψήφους συνειδητών πολιτών. Αν λοιπόν η αριστερά πείσει τους φασίστες να προσχωρήσουν στην πολιτική της, άφεριμ. Αν αλλάζει όμως την πολιτική της για να δανειστεί την ψήφο τους σε μία κάλπη, υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν αλλάζει όμως την πολιτική της για να δανειστεί την ψήφο τους σε μία κάλπη, υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει;


Και δεν εννοώ κάτι συγκεκριμένο για τις τωρινές εκλογές, να είμαι σαφής. Διαχρονικά και ιστορικά σκέφτομαι.


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όπως ξέρουμε πια, η ίδια προτροπή σε ακριβώς αντίθετη πορεία διέλυσε το ΚΚ Γαλλίας και θέριεψε τον λεπενισμό.


Σύμφωνοι, αλλά και τι μ' αυτό; Έτσι είναι η πολιτική. Η δυναμική των ΚΚ στη Δύση ξεφούσκωσε όσο απομακρύνονταν τα γεγονότα του Β' Παγκόσμιου Πολέμου και ο ναζισμός χανόταν από τις μνήμες, όσο το είδωλο του σταλινισμού έδειχνε μεταπολεμικά το πραγματικό του πρόσωπο σε όλο και περισσότερους ανθρώπους, όσο η βιομηχανική εργατική τάξη (που το κίνημά της ήταν "ο κληρονόμος της γερμανικής κλασικής φιλοσοφίας", όπως αποδείχτηκε περίτρανα τη δεκαετία του 1930  ) εξαφανιζόταν από την Ευρώπη και το προλεταριάτο αποτελούνταν όλο και περισσότερο από μουσουλμάνους μετανάστες, διευκολύνοντας την εισαγωγή στην εσωτερική πολιτική της χώρας την έως τότε εξωστρεφή κυρίως ρατσιστική γλώσσα της αποικιοκρατίας. Στη Γαλλία το ΚΚΓ είχε ποσοστά 25%, αλλά δεν ήταν δουλοπάροικοί του, οπότε κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να φυλλορροεί.



drsiebenmal said:


> Η θέση μου είναι, αξιακά, ότι η οργή δεν είναι κριτήριο ψήφου για έναν συνειδητό πολίτη. Αξιακά επίσης, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η κοινοβουλευτική αριστερά θέλει ψήφους συνειδητών πολιτών.


Τι θα πει συνειδητός πολίτης; πώς τον ορίζεις; συνειδητότατοι είναι οι ψηφοφόροι της ακροδεξιάς, ή τουλάχιστον εξίσου συνειδητοί (όπως κι αν ορίσεις τη λέξη) με τους υπόλοιπους, ή με τους εαυτούς τους όταν ψήφιζαν αλλιώτικα.

Επίσης, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλη η μαρξιστική επαναστατική θεωρία ποντάρει στην κρίση του καπιταλισμού και αυτήν περιμένει, και δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τη φυσιολογική λειτουργία του καπιταλισμού παρά μόνο υπό το πρίσμα της μοιραίας κατάληξής του σε μια μεγάλη κρίση, που θα παραγάγει τόση _οργή_ ώστε το προλεταριάτο να μπορέσει να δει ότι η μόνη _ορθολογική_ λύση στα προβλήματά του είναι η αλλαγή των σχέσεων παραγωγής, που προϋποθέτει την ανατροπή της κυρίαρχης τάξης και των κατασταλτικών μηχανισμών της. Προϋπόθεση των révoltes logiques (Ρεμπώ) είναι η οργή, όπως στην ψυχαναλυτική θεωρία προϋπόθεση της θεραπείας είναι όχι απλώς η _συνειδητοποίηση_ του τραυματικού γεγονότος που γέννησε τη νεύρωση αλλά και η ενεργοποίηση των _ψυχικών δυνάμεων_ του ασθενούς μέσω της μετάθεσης (transfert). Πολιτική χωρίς οργή δεν υπάρχει· είναι πολιτική επιστήμη, φιλοσοφία, διαλογισμός. Άλλωστε και ο μέγας πολιτικός Λένιν στο κύμα αυτής της οργής σερφάρισε για να τους καθίσει στο σβέρκο, γι' αυτό και κατάργησε τη Συντακτική Συνέλευση.

Βέβαια εσύ έγραψες "της κοινοβουλευτικής αριστεράς", προφανώς συνειδητά... Αλλά δεν νομίζω πως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί αμιγώς κοινοβουλευτικό κόμμα _στο επίπεδο του φαντασιακού του_.



drsiebenmal said:


> Αν λοιπόν η αριστερά πείσει τους φασίστες να προσχωρήσουν στην πολιτική της, άφεριμ. Αν αλλάζει όμως την πολιτική της για να δανειστεί την ψήφο τους σε μία κάλπη, υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει;


Σ' αυτό συμφωνώ, το είπα και παραπάνω:


Costas said:


> Το θέμα είναι αν κάνεις παραχωρήσεις στο πρόγραμμά σου ή στο λόγο σου για να πάρεις τις ψήφους τους.



Συγνώμη για τις απεραντολογίες, πελαγοδρομίες και λοιπές φλυαρίες, αλλά είχα όρεξη να γράψω :)


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2016)

...
*How Far Is Europe Swinging to the Right?*
By GREGOR AISCH, ADAM PEARCE and BRYANT ROUSSEAU, The Νew Υork Τimes, MAY 22, 2016

The candidate for the far-right Freedom Party in Austria lost the country’s cliffhanger presidential election on Monday by the slimmest of margins. Still, it was an example of the electoral gains made by right-wing parties in a growing number of European countries amid a migrant crisis, sluggish economic growth and growing disillusionment with the European Union. The right-wing parties included below range across a wide policy spectrum, from populist and nationalist to far-right neofascist.

The charts show election results (in the last couple of decades) in 20 European countries (Austria, Belgium, Britain, Bulgaria, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Italy, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland), with right-wing populist and far-right parties highlighted in red.

[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2016)

Πού είναι το UKIP; Πού είναι το (ΟΚ, αόρατο) Tea-Party; Πού είναι το Ισραήλ; (Στην Ασία, ξέρω...) Και τι λογική είναι αυτή, για να ενισχύσουμε το επιχείρημά μας να προσθέτουμε και δημοσκοπήσεις από έργα προσεχώς; Κρίμα για τους ΝΥΤ...


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πού είναι το UKIP; ...








https://static01.nyt.com/images/201...ria-hungary-1463897749837-articleLarge-v2.png

The Tea Party? In Europe? Μόνο αυτό μας έλειπε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2016)

Τι είναι αυτό το Μπρίτεν σκέτο και πού να το δω χωμένο ανάμεσα σε Βέλγιο και Βουλγαρία; :)


----------

